# Any woodworkers out there?



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Just wondering if there are any woodworkers/cabinet makers on the forum.

I'm looking to build a stand for my tank and would love if someone on here was knowledgeable with woodworking or was actually a cabinet maker to ask a few questions.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank stand*

im no woodworker but i built this stand it turned out ok .
http://www.reefcentral.org/forums/sh...=1169964&pp=25


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I remember there's a couple guys on PN back then that are experienced wood workers. Swiss something (sorry forgot his name) from Streetsville in Mississauga makes pretty high end cabinets. Then there's proud2bcanadian who does wood working on the side. He's also from Mississauga.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Is there some reason you don't just ask away? I never parlayed it into a profession, but I've been around woodworking since I was ~10 years old - I'm not an expert, but no rank amateur. Besides, cabinet is essentially a just a nice word for box...


----------



## zenkeri (Jan 17, 2009)

*wooden stand*

Hi Ameekplec: I'm a wood working hobbyist, mostly just like buying tools would like to do more if I had the time. I built a cabinet out of MDF"not the best choice" as it swells when wet, about 10years ago for my 120gal and its still standing, even after a small flood which soaked the base. The key to the strength in the fish cabinet is that its made up of basically two boxes. One on either side. Using 3/4 inch material ideally plywood, don't use solid it will warp over time. Ply wood much more stable. Use good veneer ones for the parts that show and cheaper ones for anything hidden, same strength just not as nice looking. To make sure the two boxes are strong. You can brace each back corner w/ angle bracing or just triangular blocks screwed into the sides and back. attach top flat piece on top of the two boxes and a bottom piece and that's it. the rest is just style and storage. I've made another one for my 40gal out of old kitchen cabinet doors. I used to work at a kitchen place. Basically same idea two rectangular boxes made up of four doors for each box, a top flat piece for your tank to sit on and a flat piece for the base. ps these were five piece doors ie. w/ rail and stile and a center panel. A solid flat door made of ply wood would be best. I've stood on this stand w/ the tanks full and no problems. I'm old 146lbs!!

I hope this helps if you have any more questions you can pm me.

Dave


----------

